# Need an explanation



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Why do people choose to bring a dog into their life only to leave it outside in 90 degree + heat with little food, and water that looks like green coffee all while keeping his caged in area so feces laden that you can hardly see any concrete anymore? Oh yeah, very badly bitten ears for good measure. Sorry, this is a very sore subject with me. I just can't understand what joy that dog serves to the owner and vice versa. No one put a gun to the owners head and said you have to take this dog and, certainly, the owner could find him a new home or take him to the shelter, so what are people thinking? I guess I will never seem to realize that there are some people who possess little to no compassion or conscience A dog should not be a burden!! End of rant.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

IDK why people do this but I am with you on this... What joy are they in those conditions?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm sure there is no explanation good enough.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey I have one of those neighbors, she didn't like it when I told her I should call animal control on her, I'm sure her dogs are unlicensed on top of being sad and lonely. I took pictures of her dog on the 4th of July tied up to a tree, it was a 90 degree day then too. no water ever, no food ever. We have thrown pans over the fence and filled it up with our hose, they never say "thank you", just toss the pan back over. Her dogs have broken into my back yard too, thank goodness all them get along from talking through the fence for the last year. ( her two and my two are all Pitties), I fell ya on this one, I don't understand wanting a dog to toss it out in the back yard only to tell it to shut up when they fell like getting up off their buttocks. I want to ask if I can take their dog and find it a good home, she doesn't want him anyway.

People are selfish, which makes me love my doggies even more.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

If you have this around you call AC...

It's really sick to know people like this exist.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

^^^ Completely agree ^^^


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Dogs are not lawn ornaments. Some people don't realize this.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a neighbour like this too. I'm convinced people think there is a law stating that *you must own a dog*.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya i had a neighbor like this, he starved a puppy to death and was on his way tomkilling the next puppy he got so i DID call [email protected] and he got real mad when they came out, but suprise suprise his puppy got to be full thickness in just a week after they visited


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think most people think getting a puppy is a great idea but soon come to realize that the puppy, which is a lot of work, turns into a dog, which is also a lot of work and then they get lazy and do the easy thing which is chaining the dog up outside where they don't have to see, smell or hear it. People like this shouldn't even own fish, let alone dogs.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

I have often wondered the same thing. We get dogs in that animal control has siezed from someone. An example was a little brindle pitbull, extremly emmaciated and her whole body covered in mange. He never got his dog back. Another example is a daughter brought in her deceased dads dogs. (3) All were labs, she asked to talk to me in private where she said we should bring them through a side door as they were in bad condition. One had bad back hips but walked ok. One was ok. The last had NO way to walk on his back legs! He had to DRAG them!!! The woman was so embarrassed. I guess the point of my stories is this: If you see an animal being abused or neglected, call animal control, the police station, humane society or someone else in such a position to help these critters. Because we need to speak for them as they cannot speak for themselves. Nothing will change, if nothing is done.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

UGH! I hate ppl sometimes but they treat kids the same way what makes a dog special?

Yeah one of the few times I would call AC to take care of it or maybe the dog just disapears....


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I knew I could count on my "family" (that's you guys) to understand my frustration. I call the AC all the time on people, it wears me down in life Currently, I have been calling the AC in another town, not even my city, and have even called their town hall to help out with a dog. It doesn't help that all of America is blazing hot too. I guess it all boils down to me not understanding why a person wouldn't want to be close to his/her pup. Besides the weather, lack of food/drink, etc, it's the loneliness that I see in these dogs that is sooo sad I know I can't change the world, but damn!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> UGH! I hate ppl sometimes but they treat kids the same way what makes a dog special?
> 
> Yeah one of the few times I would call AC to take care of it or maybe the dog just disapears....


:rofl: yep yep :rofl:


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> I know I can't change the world, but damn!!


But if some people help that 'one' dog, it changes that dogs world  Every little bit helps!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

This happens a lot, people get a puppy, but they don't understand that it takes time to housetrain it. They keep it in a crate because they don't want to clean poo and pee, and it never learns because it's never allowed out of the crate. The poor dog gets so excited when it is let out of the crate that it jumps and makes a mess, it was never taught bite inhibition or any sort of manners. Once the dog gets too big, and it is no longer a cute harmless puppy, it moves from the crate to the yard because "it's too hyper for the house, jumps on the kids, and pees everywhere". It's very sad, and I feel like it happens way too often. The real kicker is when their dog dies from exposure, or gets loose and gets hit by a car, or maybe they rehomed it because it was the dog's fault and not them, and then they get a new frickin dog, like this will end differently than the last one.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man I know exactly how you feel. This is how I feel right now about Cage's owner. If he would have spent more time with him and kept him inside during this heat he'd still be with us right now. It really gets my blood boiling cause I've seen one to many great dog perish in this heat for no reason at all. Poor Cage's death could have been easily prevented.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Why do people choose to bring a dog into their life only to leave it outside in 90 degree + heat with little food, and water that looks like green coffee all while keeping his caged in area so feces laden that you can hardly see any concrete anymore? Oh yeah, very badly bitten ears for good measure. Sorry, this is a very sore subject with me. I just can't understand what joy that dog serves to the owner and vice versa. No one put a gun to the owners head and said you have to take this dog and, certainly, the owner could find him a new home or take him to the shelter, so what are people thinking? I guess I will never seem to realize that there are some people who possess little to no compassion or conscience A dog should not be a burden!! End of rant.


a family down the street from me did that left a pretty blue pit and a rednose chaind up they just moved out my neighbor went down the road and picked them both up good thing he came along


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

ya i know what you guys mean my old neighbors where like that there dogs would jus b sittin out there all day no food no water i remember when i was a lil kid my next door neighbor would beat his dog and keep him chaind up never playd with him or walkd him nothin i broke into his yard one night cuz he would look at me thru the fence with these sad eyes so i took the dog will never forget that night it was first time i got bitten by a dog first time i got a beating for stealing bringin a dog home and feedin him all the bologna in the fridge it was totaly worth it i loved that dog i was only 11 at the time he was my best friend


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> This happens a lot, people get a puppy, but they don't understand that it takes time to housetrain it. They keep it in a crate because they don't want to clean poo and pee, and it never learns because it's never allowed out of the crate. The poor dog gets so excited when it is let out of the crate that it jumps and makes a mess, it was never taught bite inhibition or any sort of manners. Once the dog gets too big, and it is no longer a cute harmless puppy, it moves from the crate to the yard because "it's too hyper for the house, jumps on the kids, and pees everywhere". It's very sad, and I feel like it happens way too often. The real kicker is when their dog dies from exposure, or gets loose and gets hit by a car, or maybe they rehomed it because it was the dog's fault and not them, and then they get a new frickin dog, like this will end differently than the last one.


yup this happend with my ex gf friend she got a puppy didnt have time for it was either at work or with friends didnt like it in the house cuz it made a mess on the rug and when he wasnt the small 3 month old cute puppy he was now a big grown pitbull she got rid of him made me so mad


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

x3kartoonx3 said:


> yup this happend with my ex gf friend she got a puppy didnt have time for it was either at work or with friends didnt like it in the house cuz it made a mess on the rug and when he wasnt the small 3 month old cute puppy he was now a big grown pitbull she got rid of him made me so mad


don't you have curbs up there?where you can kick her to A nice comfy spot?
I'm A dogs first kinda guy,sorry,thats just how I think.
never met a female yet worth the price of my dogs.
no ill intent.bet theirs alot of women who know the value of a dog VS. a man.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

william williamson said:


> don't you have curbs up there?where you can kick her to A nice comfy spot?
> I'm A dogs first kinda guy,sorry,thats just how I think.
> never met a female yet worth the price of my dogs.
> no ill intent.bet theirs alot of women who know the value of a dog VS. a man.


The is the first and probably the only time we will ever agree!!!!
My husband knows darn well that he would go before my dogs... But he is new to this breed (since we met) and until we got Nikita the dogs were my dogs... Well he is really doing a good job at learning... But I told him if he doesnt do right by her then hes gone not her....


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

william williamson said:


> don't you have curbs up there?where you can kick her to A nice comfy spot?
> I'm A dogs first kinda guy,sorry,thats just how I think.
> never met a female yet worth the price of my dogs.
> no ill intent.bet theirs alot of women who know the value of a dog VS. a man.


ya im wit u on that one my dog comes before my girl cuz my dog will stand by me thru it all girls come and go but it worked out for us cuz my cuzin took the dog in hes happy hes in ecuador right now


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Why do people choose to bring a dog into their life only to leave it outside in 90 degree + heat with little food, and water that looks like green coffee all while keeping his caged in area so feces laden that you can hardly see any concrete anymore? Oh yeah, very badly bitten ears for good measure. Sorry, this is a very sore subject with me. I just can't understand what joy that dog serves to the owner and vice versa. No one put a gun to the owners head and said you have to take this dog and, certainly, the owner could find him a new home or take him to the shelter, so what are people thinking? I guess I will never seem to realize that there are some people who possess little to no compassion or conscience *A dog should not be a burden!!* End of rant.


i could not agree more!!


----------

